# Chinchilla wanted



## wheeleremily28 (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been looking around to get a chinchilla a lot lately. My friend has a male chinchilla and I just absolutely love him. It's made me want to have a little guy or girl around the house.
If you know of any places I could get one, or if you have any that currently need a home. That'd be great!


----------



## Clive (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi - are you still looking for a chinchilla - it was ages ago!! My daughter is looking for a good home for hers. Cheers Clive


----------

